# Chatterbait Biggun



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I caught this one on a chatterbait...

Today my son and I went out in the howling wind and threw our traps and chatterbaits on the flats.

We caught seven bass and this one wasn't the biggest! I lost the biggest on my jignpig right next to the boat when I tried to lip it/grab it. She was a giant! The net was in one of my other boats. That sucks!!!


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

That is a beauty, sorry about the big one that got away....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you fish the Burr Oak tourney yesterday? I heard the bite was tough out there.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice fish and thanks for sharing your pattern/tactics. Cold water/early season bassing is a blast. It is my favorite time of year (along with very late fall/early winter) to fish for bass. I love slow rolling spinnerbait or fishing jigs + the added bonus of a quiet and peaceful lake!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish! Looks like Burr Oak? The chatterbait can be a really good producer early.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Did you fish the Burr Oak tourney yesterday? I heard the bite was tough out there.


It wasn't Burr Oak. And while on the subject of Burr Oak and the tough bite... I had a pretty tough year down there last season. I only caught one brag-able bass down there the whole year. I don't mind posting my successes. And I don't mind posting about my failures either. Burr Oak blanked me on several trips last year. I mean blanked/none/nadda/nothing/frustrated. If I have a season on that lake this year like I did last year, I'm moving on. 

It was a public lake under 100-acres located in Southeastern Ohio that I can't get my bass boat into. I was fishing out of my 14ft. V-bottom, because there really isn't a ramp on this lake.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

After looking at the picture a second time I should have easily known where you were the first time. Love that place and there is lots of quality fish there. 

Here's to a good season!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice bass and that's why I love using chatterbaits,they flat out produce.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That is an awesome fish!! Good job!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great looking bass!!! Gotta love spring time!!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Great fish. Last year didn't you have a goal set - something like 5 @ 5 lbs? If that was you, what's the goal this year?


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Just had a question how is everyone fishing there chatterbaits I have some and never had luck with them. Do you fish them like a jig and pig or more like a spinnerbait? Seems like there very popular in the forums.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

go get em jignpig! nice bass


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

i fish like a spinnerbait. with a little more stop and go added.great bate just have to have confidence in it.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I am going to have to break them out this weekend and give them another chance. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Jig N Pig, just awesome!!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

cmalinowski said:


> Great fish. Last year didn't you have a goal set - something like 5 @ 5 lbs? If that was you, what's the goal this year?


In 2009 I set a goal of catchin' five 5-pounders out of five different public lakes. I ended up catching eight "Over 5-pounders" out of six different public lakes. I'll never set a crazy goal like that again. It was too hard! And I became possessed by it. Ha Ha!


----------



## glassbass (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey tip, you were possessed way before that. Probably with your 1st 5 lb'er when you were 10. heh heh


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta tell ya JignPig, that is a monster fish. Love those chatterbaits!


----------

